# Setting up home darkroom question!



## casiokorg (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi! 

I used to manage a b&w darkroom about 10 years ago. I spent 5-8 hours a DAY in the dark room. It was all like muscle memory, using the equipment, chemicals, etc. 

well, its been awhile but ive just acquired a nice color enlarger, and im in the process of setting up a color darkroom in my home studio. 

I really just need links to a place to buy the chemicals. I do not plan on processing film, just printing photos. I should need developer, fix and stop, correct? I remember buying the stuff in bulk, and mixing portions with water. Most sites about it seem to go DEEP into color processing theory, and brush over what is needed for simply printing. 

Any links to a place to buy the chemicals would be great! only for printing! 

thanks for your time.


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2015)

The usual places:

B&H: Darkroom - Developing & Processing - B&H Photo
Adorama: Darkroom Chemicals | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama
Freestyle: http://www.freestylephoto.biz/category/11-Chemicals


----------



## casiokorg (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks for your reply! very helpful links. I guess I'm having a bit of trouble with their wording though. This is all by memory to me at this point. SO say i was to buy this:

Arista C-41 Liquid Color Negative Developing Kit 1 Quart | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

would this be a correct developer to purchase for printing the photos? it says processing, so to me that sounds like the step for film. 

any help for the setup would be very great!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2015)

No.  C-41 is for developing color negative film.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 29, 2015)

casiokorg said:


> thanks for your reply! very helpful links. I guess I'm having a bit of trouble with their wording though. This is all by memory to me at this point. SO say i was to buy this:
> 
> Arista C-41 Liquid Color Negative Developing Kit 1 Quart | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> ...



No.

You need RA-4 chemistry.

NOTE: Freestyle's website that advertises RA-4 chemistry is irresponsible. This stuff is toxic. Their website should say as much. You should under no circumstance use this in an open tray and be in the same room with that open tray. A vent fan is not enough. Avoid any and all skin contact. Avoid breathing the fumes from this chemistry. *There is no safe level of exposure to the fumes from this chemistry.*

Get this book and read it: http://www.amazon.com/Overexposure-Hazards-Photography-Monona-Rossol/dp/0960711864

Joe


----------



## trojancast (Dec 29, 2015)

casiokorg said:


> thanks for your reply! very helpful links. I guess I'm having a bit of trouble with their wording though. This is all by memory to me at this point. SO say i was to buy this:
> 
> Arista C-41 Liquid Color Negative Developing Kit 1 Quart | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> ...



No disrespect, but you are kidding right?  You must remember from your darkroom days that a negative refers to the film, not the print.  You need print developer, for developing prints.  Or is that not what you meant?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## casiokorg (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes sorry for my confusion everyone! That's why I was looking for direct links to exact things needed. I could have been more clear with my questions! 

Alright, so what I'm gathering is an open tray color home darkroom is not advised and not safe? Damn. Really wanted to get back into it. I'd do black and white but have much more color negatives to work with.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2015)

Here ya go.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 29, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Here ya go.



That table-top processor goes a long way to containing the fumes from the developer. It must still be used in a well-vented area with exposure to the chemistry kept to a minimum. When you're finished with the chemistry where are you going to dump it?

The developer contains this: 4-(N-ETHYL-N-2-METHANESULFONYLAMINOETHYL)-2-METHYLPHENYLENEDIAMINE 1.5-H2SO4, 1-H2O Note the safety section on that page: read those codes.
This is from a company that wants to sell it to you: Color developing agent CD-3 24567-76-8 properties reference again read the section under safety and handling.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2015)

Haz-Mat developing chemicals! Niiiiiiiice!  I would wager that many of the fairly few (?) home color film processing people immorally just flush the waste right down ye olde drain after they're done with it.


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Haz-Mat developing chemicals! Niiiiiiiice!  I would wager that many of the fairly few (?) home color film processing people immorally just flush the waste right down ye olde drain after they're done with it.



One reason I don't do C41 at home, and also one reason I use Caffenol for B&W. And I keep my exhausted fixer in jugs to dispose of safely.


----------



## compur (Dec 31, 2015)

Some people claim that film can be developed using only the waters of Lake Ontario.

Kodak's headquarters are on its shore in Rochester, NY.


----------

